# Shimano Models Guide



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I would like a nice concise guide to the Shimano Model numbering and naming system. With some history behind the evolution of the reels.

I have a Chronarch SF that is the gold color. I see Shimano's for sale but do not have a good idea how to compare them to what I have. I have a Metanium (used bought off 2cool) that I think is supposed to be similar to the gold Chronarch.

Joe


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*ME TOO*

Sounds like a good read........CVA34


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The numbers are the size of the reel. With casting reels it dictates spool size mostly. 50, 100, 200, 250, 300, 400, etc

Spinning use the same deal but in 500, 1000, 2000, 2500, 3000, 4000, etc

The letters following the numbers will dictate generation. With casting reels they will start with no letter then A, B, D, E, etc

Spinning will have two letters. It will be an F for front drag or R for rear drag followed by the generation A, B, D, etc

With the Chronarch we had the 100A model. We also introduced the 100SF (Super Free) and 100MG (Magnesium) during the same time. This is why they received different lettering. 

Make sense?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*More*

What does Curado, Chronarch, Citica, Core etc mean?

What would be the equivalent now for the gold Chronarch SF?

Joe


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

What is difference between Metanium and Chronarch SF?

Joe


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

These are all different reel models. There is no real meaning to any of the names. We have to trademark our products because of the size of our company. Just like cars, they all have names or numbers or both. For example what does Camry mean? Who knows but you know its a Toyota car. Just like most anglers know that a Curado is a Shimano product. 

The Metanium is a Japanese version of the Chronarch. There are different Metanium models just like we have different Chronarch models.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

*Googled It*

Found this on Shimano site

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...sys-0021-downloadFile.html/PNLA LIST 2010.pdf


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That list has some incorrect dates as far as the release dates. It looks like someone created that list based on the schematics. Our schematics start from '87 and up. Anything made prior to '87 is in that book. Many of the reels are from '79-86 and the BB1 in '77.


----------

